# Milk Glass jar display



## east texas terry (Mar 22, 2021)

This display of milk glass is one of 8 display i will be showing 
at the Texas Treasure Show in Canton Texas April 16-17-18 2021


 April 16 17 18 2021


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 22, 2021)

That is a really neat display of milk glass .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 22, 2021)

You have 7 more like this! Wowie, that's a lot of milk glass. I have a small box of milk glass that i have had a while. I have none of the lids though. Thanks for the picture and thread. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Foreshore9 (Mar 22, 2021)

That's amazing !


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 31, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> This display of milk glass is one of 8 display i will be showing
> at the Texas Treasure Show in Canton Texas April 16-17-18 2021View attachment 221953 April 16 17 18 2021



You know I just love a collection on a theme. Great collection and display here, impressive! I used to collect oil cans, pumpers and squirters, and my grandpa collected anvils and grease guns. It what floats our boat, yeah?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 31, 2021)

Grand pa is cool. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 31, 2021)

There are probably tons more varients where those 8 displays came from. I wonder if you have any of mine.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Grand pa is cool.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I sure thought so. He was a collector and dealmaker. His tractor barn had amazing things in it he had traded for at swap meets and with neighbors. For a period he had an amazing ebony grand piano, the rectangle shape kind with giant claw feet on a large glass ball, all covered up with tarps and a hag dozen old tricycles and baby buggies hanging from the rafters, it smelled like axel grease and tomato ketchup( grandma bottled her home made ketchup in soda bottles in the 50’s/60’s and used a bottle capper to cap them) because when it got hot the ketchup would ferment and you could hear those bottles blowing their tops from inside the house. Ketchup every where. Wonder what happened to all those early returnable soda bottles. I forgot the chicken feed smell with the diesel oil smell from the tractors. The smells of rural farm life for a town kid! It’s what memories are made of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> I sure thought so. He was a collector and dealmaker. His tractor barn had amazing things in it he had traded for at swap meets and with neighbors. For a period he had an amazing ebony grand piano, the rectangle shape kind with giant claw feet on a large glass ball, all covered up with tarps and a hag dozen old tricycles and baby buggies hanging from the rafters, it smelled like axel grease and tomato ketchup( grandma bottled her home made ketchup in soda bottles in the 50’s/60’s and used a bottle capper to cap them) because when it got hot the ketchup would ferment and you could hear those bottles blowing their tops from inside the house. Ketchup every where. Wonder what happened to all those early returnable soda bottles. I forgot the chicken feed smell with the diesel oil smell from the tractors. The smells of rural farm life for a town kid! It’s what memories are made of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like quite an experience. Love the grandmas explosive ketchup story, you can't make this stuff up. Thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

Ttyl.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 2, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> This display of milk glass is one of 8 display i will be showing
> at the Texas Treasure Show in Canton Texas April 16-17-18 2021View attachment 221953 April 16 17 18 2021


Wow, I have two rows keep hearing their not worth anything. That certainly is impressive.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That sounds like quite an experience. Love the grandmas explosive ketchup story, you can't make this stuff up. Thanks.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Grandma had quite the sailor’s language when one of her ketchups would explosively fire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Grandma had quite the sailor’s language when one of her ketchups would explosively fire!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel for her. I used to do large amounts of garlic caning. All different types. From my garden. Biannual plant. I hate to think of the ones I dropped. Alot of work, shot to hell! You go Grandma!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Wow, I have two rows keep hearing their not worth anything. That certainly is impressive.


Story of my life. Thank God I do it for the love of it huh? Yeah...I remember my first valuable bottle. You have to put things in perspective. One man's trash is another man's treasure.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 2, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> This display of milk glass is one of 8 display i will be showing
> at the Texas Treasure Show in Canton Texas April 16-17-18 2021View attachment 221953 April 16 17 18 2021



Please post photos when to do the Texas show. It’s a very cool display!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

